
California sees one million unemployment claims in less than two weeks - vilen
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/25/california-sees-one-million-unemployment-claims-in-less-than-two-weeks.html
======
vilen
According to the Governor: “We just passed the one million mark, in terms of
the number of claims, just since March 13,” Newsom said.

